# No fuzz meals and dessert



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Set it and forget dinner, thanks to the inventor folks of these wonderful machines they come to the rescue again at the readytogo home.1 turkey breast, ¼ cup honey, soy sauce to your taste, 1 tsp garlic powder, 1 tsp onion powder, pinch of rosemary. Set on low at 1pm,drop breast and sauce, 5pm with a cooking syringe inject juices into breast, before bed inject juices into breast at 8am presto, done or wait till it browns like in the picture. In the ice cream maker I have Italian Lemon Ice, nothing better for a summer after dinner meal.























Enjoy.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't like fuzzy food either.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I might be missing something here, or should put the tea mug down. Perhaps just a typo?

You started a turkey breast at 1m, on low in a rotisserie. At 5m you injected/basted it. Before going to bed, injected/basted it again. At 8:00AM it is ready? That is like 17 hours for a turkey breast! That seems like a mighty long time to me.

I can have a standing rib roast ready in 4 or 5 hours, done rare of course, set on low in the oven. I realize most turkey cooking times are based on 325 degrees but that long, really? You would have to be cooking at at least 165 degrees to reach the proper internal temp. Is there some advantage to cooking that slow and low? Wouldn't it tend to dry out if not basted more frequently?

Not picking, just really curious.

HEY! I got smiley faces instead of 1 : pm


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

RTG some times your English brings a smile. I think you meant no "fuss" meal and desert. Either way my friend, I am getting fat just reading your cooking posts, and seeing the pictures of the meals. WONDERFUL.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> RTG some times your English brings a smile. I think you meant no "fuss" meal and desert. Either way my friend, I am getting fat just reading your cooking posts, and seeing the pictures of the meals. WONDERFUL.


LOL! I am so glad you figured it out. I have spent a lot of time working in the yard and garden today so I am bushed. I did not get what no fuzz was.

RTG, it looks great! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MCNSemperFi (Mar 25, 2014)

That's a beautiful looking turkey breast, but that is a LONG time too cook it. Normally a turkey breast only takes a few hours to cook even at a low temperature. How did you keep it from drying out?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

weedygarden said:


> LOL! I am so glad you figured it out. I have spent a lot of time working in the yard and garden today so I am bushed. I did not get what no fuzz was.
> 
> RTG, it looks great! Thank you for sharing.


Fuzzy wuzzy was a bear, fuzzy wuzzy had no hair, fuzzy wuzzy wasn't fuzzy, was he?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Woody said:


> I might be missing something here, or should put the tea mug down. Perhaps just a typo?
> 
> You started a turkey breast at 1m, on low in a rotisserie. At 5m you injected/basted it. Before going to bed, injected/basted it again. At 8:00AM it is ready? That is like 17 hours for a turkey breast! That seems like a mighty long time to me.


I was thinking along the same lines, myself. It did bring up some concern in my mind as to a possible food safety issue, as well, if it did in fact take that long, as the internal temperature of a now compromised muscle meat (being injected, it qualifies) could have been (translated: likely was) in the danger zone temp range of 41-135*F (temp-range known to be ideal for bacterial colonization and release of toxins) for much longer than 4 hours. US FDA recommends 35-141*F internal temperature for 4 hours or less with non-intact whole muscle meats, including all handling, prep and cooking time. In other words, it should go from fridge temp to above 135* internally, in 4 hours when cooking.

The only ways this could still be considered intact whole muscle meat is if:
(1) the bird was fresh (not injected with a broth, as most here in the US are, which can expose the meat to bacterial contamination), *however, if it was stuck onto/pierced by rotisserie prongs/forks/rod, all bets are off, and it must be treated as compromised muscle meat*;
(2) not boneless (as this exposes meat tissue to possible bacterial contamination and is then closed up again and was cooked as such);
(3) if it was injected long after the cooking had begun, as this would allow the surface of the meat/skin to be pasteurized and eliminate the risk of pushing surface bacteria into the meat with the injector needle/syringe. If injected prior to cooking (as is true for most store-bought birds in the US), that's the animal to beware, when cooked low and slow (the same can be true for certain cuts/brands of pork). [When in doubt, check UTube...I'm sure there are plenty of examples of how the mainstream poultry/pork supply in the US is processed...scary stuff, IMHO].

I'm heavily involved in steering folks down the straight and narrow path when food safety is of concern, as well as practice it with all of my own food preparations and cooking. Cooking low and slow (I do, a lot), and doing it safely, is an art form, in and of itself...with it, are risks you need to understand and know how to mitigate, if you wish to avoid food poisoning.

*RTG, please, do tell us this isn't true about that super-long, low and slow cook of the turkey breast.* Even if it was as you wrote it (no typo's), you may get lucky and all is well, but I'd hate to hear otherwise. If it was fresh, bone-in, and not otherwise punctured/pierced/injected prior to the beginning stage of cooking, then your risk of illness was greatly reduced, to the point I'd say there is no real need for worry.

BTW, slow-cookers/crock-pots, by nature, can be a dangerous kitchen tool if not properly used, or when used for recipes not intended for slow-cookers. The one's that have "start cooking" timers are really spooky...imagine someone putting a chunk of meat that they injected with a marinade and a few handfuls of veggies and taters into one, setting the start timer for a few hours or so later, and expecting a pot roast that evening when they arrived home from work.....after they've done everything wrong to begin with for low and slow cooking with the meat, and, let the meat set at room temp for a few hours, then, cook it low and slow anyway...that's a recipe for a long bout of multiple visits to the porcelain throne, if not worse.

I've had food poisoning, once, about 20 years ago...from deli sliced chicken breast. I had sinus congestion and I couldn't smell anything that may have had an off-odor. I didn't bother to check the date on the package when I took it out of the fridge...big mistake. My body reacted swiftly and violently within 6 hours after eating a sandwich (probably a good thing that it hit me so fast and hard, as I may have been hospitalized if it didn't) with 2 or 3 slices of that over-ripened experiment. Severe gastro-intestinal cramping, and nearly 8 hours of diarrhea were my reward for stupidity. I don't ever want to experience that again, and wouldn't wish it on anyone (except maybe o'bummer...LOL!!!).

If anyone has food safety questions, feel free to PM me. We can start a separate thread about it so others can learn from it, as well...after all, that is what we're all here for, to learn.

Long-winded, sorry...I felt a strong urge to inform.

I sincerely hope that all is well and the meal was tasty, RTG.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My last bout with food poisoning ended with a shot that I swear went to the bone bc the nurse practically fell on me to give it. That still doesn't compare to what I had at home.

The time kinda threw me too.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Woody said:


> I might be missing something here, or should put the tea mug down. Perhaps just a typo?
> 
> You started a turkey breast at 1m, on low in a rotisserie. At 5m you injected/basted it. Before going to bed, injected/basted it again. At 8:00AM it is ready? That is like 17 hours for a turkey breast! That seems like a mighty long time to me.
> 
> ...


Crock pot,my mistake.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> RTG some times your English brings a smile. I think you meant no "fuss" meal and desert. Either way my friend, I am getting fat just reading your cooking posts, and seeing the pictures of the meals. WONDERFUL.


My kids said the same thing camo.


----------

